# EPS Build



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Colnago EPS- 52 traditional, Saronni paint...I'm told it's one of twelve sold in the States by Pista Palace
Front and rear derailleur- Campag Record 10
Shifters- Campag Record 10
Brakes- Campag Record 11 skeleton
Crank- Campag Chorus UT 10- 39/50
Cassette- Campag Centaur 13/26
Bars- Deda Zero 100- 44cm
Stem- Deda Zero 100- 100mm
Pedals- Time RXS
Seatpost- Fizik Cyrano Carbon
Saddle- Fizik Aliante (Arione for now)
Hubs- WI H2 24h rear, C4 FH95 20h front
Rims- Kinlin 270
Spokes- DT Aerolite
Build- F radial heads in, R 2x DS and NDS
Tires- Veloflex Pave HP


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Lawyer tabs and Campy UT bearings*

First order of business was to file off the lawyer tabs. Stem, post and saddle then mounted. Fizik Cyrano post is pretty neat. We'll see how solid it is in use. Cleaned off the chainrings and replaced the outer one. Getting ready to insert the bearing cups when I noticed that the NDS arm bearing was no good. I call my LBS who referred me to the Campagnolo Service Center in Singapore. Oddly, the city/state, as small as it is physically, generally has full service parts and repairs for most general and specialised goods. In this case, it's KH Cycle. I rang them up, gave them the part number and the sales lady said the magic Singlish word "can". She'd have it from the distribution center in two days!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks nice so far.

dumb question #1, why are you setting up with a 50 ? is the 53 too big ?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*For me, the 50 is plenty*

With the 13/26, I can run single tooth increments from 13-19. I need to be following a wheel or a trcuk to spoin out the 50/13 for any length of time....


----------

